# New TiVo Bolt - Super Slow 3rd Party Apps...Everything Works Great



## gleedsta (Jan 27, 2016)

Just purchased a TiVo Bolt from BestBuy and installed it last night. Ran through 2ish hours of setup and updates and everything seems to work as expected except 3rd apps like Netflix, Amazon, Hulu, and YouTube. Navigating the menus on the apps to find something to watch is painfully slow. Click right, for example, wait two seconds for it to sluggishly move right. The shows I eventually click on load fast enough and play fine with great picture quality but the menus are super slow and appear to be dropping frames. Even the spinning circles to indicating that it's loading skip around and aren't a smooth loading indicator.

I can't imagine this is typical. This video I found on YouTube is what I expect out of new TiVo hardware: 




My menus in these apps are nowhere near as smooth as this guy. All of the other tv menus and DVR functionality works snappy and I'm pleased with it. Any ideas?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Right after setup the TiVo is using a lot of CPU power to index the data it downladed. Give it a little time and it should perk up. If not reboot it and see if that helps.


----------



## ScottFL (Dec 14, 2015)

Mine is very snappy, no issues at all.


----------



## scott45044 (Jan 25, 2016)

Dan203 said:


> Right after setup the TiVo is using a lot of CPU power to index the data it downladed. Give it a little time and it should perk up. If not reboot it and see if that helps.


Good to know. My Bolt is arriving Friday.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> Right after setup the TiVo is using a lot of CPU power to index the data it downladed. Give it a little time and it should perk up. If not reboot it and see if that helps.


I wonder if that has anything to do with why my Bolt red-screened the first two times I tried to access Netflix and/or Amazon? It was right after setup when I was just checking things out.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

My bolt is very quick with netflix, amazon, etc.. SO much quicker than my premieres.

If it doesn't speed up I would exchange it and get another...


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

Mine is very quick with those apps. Give it a day at least to get all the indexing done and updates done and I'm sure it'll pick up speed.


----------



## jesrush (Nov 7, 2015)

The apps are obviously internet-centric. Could your network/internet connection be problematic? If you're on wireless, doing a test run while wired would be priority #1


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> My bolt is very quick with netflix, amazon, etc.. SO much quicker than my premieres.
> 
> If it doesn't speed up I would exchange it and get another...


I saw the spinning buffer wheel on Netflix for the first time ever tonight when starting to watch the second episode of something I had watched last night. I didn't even know that existed with Netflix and the Bolt. It lasted about 5 seconds.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

The only thing that I like about the goofy auto-start feature  is that if you let it start playing that way there's no perceptible initial buffering delay; it seems to start instantly. Of course, it starts loading the moment that you bring up the title's description/menu and doesn't display the indicator because you're distracted by that dialog . If you select PLAY or RESUME from that menu it's already been working on doing that since you hit SELECT on the title thumb in the browser. Slick, except that it wastes bandwidth if you don't actually want to watch. If you hit PLAY on the thumb in the browser it won't do that.


----------



## gleedsta (Jan 27, 2016)

My TiVo is still struggling on third-party apps. I've given it 36 hours, have it hard-wired for internet, and also tried rebooting. I have a lot of other devices in the house (Roku, Apple TV, iPads, etc.) and they are perform great so I'm ruling out internet speed being a factor. I think I may just have a defective unit. Perhaps I'll try a factory reset before swapping the unit out since my local Best Buy won't have any stock for another week.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yeah that's strange. The apps on the Bolt are really fast for me. Maybe you got a bad unit.


----------

